
Apple Urging Music Labels to Stop Licensing Free Songs on Spotify and YouTube - t23
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/05/04/apple-urging-music-labels-ditch-free-spotify/
======
davidgerard
Original link: [http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/4/8540935/apple-labels-
spotif...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/4/8540935/apple-labels-spotify-
streaming)

